# Best Practice for "Launch Control"



## dunc1n (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick question,

I am doing a track day at the weekend taking sick kids around the track in my GTR.
Now, I have never used the launch control on my car. What is the best way to use this? Stick everything on "R", hold the brake and rev the engine, then let go of the brake??? I thought this would overheat the clutch??
Can someone tell me the most effective way to use this to get a good take off please.

Oh, my car is an 08 JDM by the way.

Cheers

Dunc1n


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

If I were you I wouldn't bother with launch control, just flooring it will be plenty quick enough for the kids to have a thrill.


----------



## dunc1n (Jul 19, 2013)

This is true but I will also be having a go at the 1/4 mile (without the kids), plus I would just like to know thid info, so I know more about my car.

Cheers

Dunc1n


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Yours is a JDM with LC1.

Launch control was a sure fire way of mashing your gearbox on the early cars.


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*launch*

Ive got a 10y with latest software are these year cars ok to use it on


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

extremelimo said:


> Ive got a 10y with latest software are these year cars ok to use it on


never had any problems with mine. Must have done 15+ launches.


----------



## dunc1n (Jul 19, 2013)

My car has had the 2012 gearbox upgrade, so it should be ok.

So anyway, back to the original question........???

Cheers
Dunc1n


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Does any one have details on differences between LC4 and LC5 and what combinations should work for each. Thanks


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

The best way is literally to release the brake as soon as the revs hit the limit.

On my LC I can choose where I want that to be from 1,500 - 4,500 I think. I've launched mine a few times at around 3,000rpm where it's not to violent. 

Basically if you left foot on brake and right foot throttle when the car reaches the desired revs it'll bounce like you were hitting a rev limiter. You don't really want to hold it here for to long as things will start to heat quickly.

As said the best thing to do is release that left foot straight away at desired revs.

Other things to bear in mind as safety feature is LC won't work if transmission temp is under either 65c-70c (can't remember which but depends if thats a feature of the Nissan 2012 settings anyway)


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

EAndy said:


> The best way is literally to release the brake as soon as the revs hit the limit.
> 
> On my LC I can choose where I want that to be from 1,500 - 4,500 I think. I've launched mine a few times at around 3,000rpm where it's not to violent.
> 
> ...


Are the rpms on launch already set? (I have the latest Litchfield software)


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Donbona said:


> Are the rpms on launch already set? (I have the latest Litchfield software)


Hi, do you have any documentation on the software?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

you will be fine the early cars were solenoid sensors ;-)

I did 47 + LC on LC1 on stock gearbox..

JDM LC1 is the best one out there..


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

How do you set the rev limit please, I have Litchfields software


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

motors said:


> Hi, do you have any documentation on the software?


Somewhere... Need to look.. Was just too excited when I picked up the car


----------



## dunc1n (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok, so should I have everything at "R" mode? Or have the launch control one at "off" (when I say the launch control one, I mean the one closest to the driver)

CHeers


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

The one closest to the driver is the traction control I think. You need this in 'R' as well for the launch to work. Even in 'off' its never really off which is annoying.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

2010 GT-R Launch Control Controversy Explained on video - YouTube


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

ben15476 said:


> The one closest to the driver is the traction control I think. You need this in 'R' as well for the launch to work. Even in 'off' its never really off which is annoying.


I usually run it in off, 

what makes you say off is never really off? Ive got the feeling its very mych off


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

To set the 'rev limit' on your launch control.

Basically left foot on brake, right foot throttle the rev's will lift now to wherever the limit is currently set might be 3,200rpm might be 4,000rpm you'll know when you do the above.

Then basically using the cruise control button just press up to up the limit or down to lower it. Simple as that.

So if it's at 4,000rpm just press down till the rev's drop to 3,500rpm thats now where the limit is set.

Assuming you've had LC / Gearbox settings updated by Litchfield like I have that'll apply above. It's been that way for quiet some time.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Ja5on said:


> what makes you say off is never really off? Ive got the feeling its very mych off


Try this.

Turn VDC off.

Accelerate full beans down a dip in the road.

VDC kicks in to prevent over stressing of the drive shafts.


Had this at Spa as you accelerate towards eau rouge after the start straight hairpin


----------



## dunc1n (Jul 19, 2013)

Neanderthal said:


> 2010 GT-R Launch Control Controversy Explained on video - YouTube


Although a good clip, this does not relate to the original question as this is for the 2010 GT-R


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

They do a run at the start in a 2009 car and the designer (can't spell his name) states clearly in the discussion what 'launch control' on the early cars is.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Nissan need to address this as it's actually bloody dangerous if you go for an overtake and the road takes an even modest gradient downhill, as there is a significant and very abrupt cut in power.
The weird thing is, if you lift off slightly until power picks up and then floor it VDC doesn't appear to kick in a second time. So what, the drive shafts are ok now even though you're accelerating harder than you were the first time?



charles charlie said:


> Try this.
> 
> Turn VDC off.
> Accelerate full beans down a dip in the road.
> ...


Also, why going downhill? With gravity to assist overcoming the inertia of accelerating a GT-R downhill, for the same force applied from the engine you'd expect the reduction in resistance to lower stress on the drive shafts not increase it?

Protegimus


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I've had that a couple of times. Feels like I've hit the brakes! Thought it might have been a flat spot in my map so mentioned it to Iain but he suggested it was probaby this. Very odd indeed.


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

I had the excact same problem tonight went for an agreesive over take down hill and it just cut the power traction light flashing was a bit unnerving


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

extremelimo said:


> How do you set the rev limit please, I have Litchfields software


Hi Simon

Not sure if you got an answer to this, but if not:

Go into launch mode (left foot full pressure on brake, right foot full pressure on throttle)

Revs should be 4100 by default

Using cruise control Res/Acc Coast/Set control adjust to desired revs (moves in 300rpm increments) 

Happy launching!

Tony


----------

